# The Incredible Expanding Boy!



## Tychondarova (Feb 18, 2008)

So I have been on this forum for years, and during that time have put on a lot of weight. I have always been nervous about posting pics of myself, but as I noticed I have been gaining really fast lately, I thought what the hell, maybe they'll like it.

Please be nice. I am very shy about my body, and having trouble adjusting to being much larger.

Its somewhat of a progression. I am sure you can figure out which order it goes in.

Thanks!

-Ty 

View attachment Progression 1,2,3.jpg


View attachment Progression 4,5,6.jpg


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow you sure gained some weight there! Looks great!


----------



## Melian (Feb 18, 2008)

No need to be shy...you look AWESOME!

Were you gaining on purpose, or did it just sort of happen?


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 18, 2008)

You know, it was really completely by accident. I had always been really active, but I just sort of fell out of it and the pounds just stated piling on. These pictures show the progression of a little less than a year.


----------



## philosobear (Feb 18, 2008)

good stuff boyo, how does it feel?


----------



## flippedover (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Ty,
If you're ever in the neighborhood and feel like you need some help 'adjusting' to your size, just let me know. Your belly's gorgeous!


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 18, 2008)

philosobear said:


> good stuff boyo, how does it feel?



It feels... softer. Much softer. Plus I notice that I am getting stuck in areas sometimes. I also noticed that my chairs all seem to be getting smaller...


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 18, 2008)

flippedover said:


> Hey Ty,
> If you're ever in the neighborhood and feel like you need some help 'adjusting' to your size, just let me know. Your belly's gorgeous!



He he he... I can only imagine how you could help:batting:. Glad you like the belly. I noticed that's really where all the gain goes.

Here is a picture I took the other day. I think it really shows the chest area is expanding as well. Do we like? That's really what I feel most usure about...

-Ty 

View attachment New.jpg


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 20, 2008)

I've gotten such a great reaction from this! Another pic! This one is a little old, but you get the idea. 

View attachment Big Belly 7.jpg


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 20, 2008)

wow!! wow!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

*the chest and belly expanding is very very erotic in these eyes* :smitten:


----------



## snowyskies (Feb 20, 2008)

mmmm you look really great keep it up :smitten:


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, so here is something new! I tried a before and after stuffing session, and MAN, are the results HUGE! What do we think ladies?

Geez, I can't believe how big I am getting...

By the way, I found doing this somewhat of a turn on. Is that natural?

-Ty 

View attachment standing before.jpg


View attachment standing after 1.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

*TY, not sure what you are doing, but you look FKN fantastic all chubbed out, sincerely some of the hottest shots I ever saw a BHM post here, although I can't say the HANDSOME PART truly as you are HEADLESS  , but really love the gain and the documentation, I know you are a FA so I know you understand how erotic it is to see a chick go from slim to chub-a-licious

ps I can't give you any more rep, i outdid myself already * :eat2:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 24, 2008)

I got him for you HD. 

Very nice/hot pics.


----------



## cammy (Feb 24, 2008)

Yummmmm - great gain! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey girls! I have another pic for you. I am really getting into this gaining thing, the more I try it. I find it kind of arousing actually... I know, its weird.

And as for face shots... well... I'm not THAT confident yet.

-Ty 

View attachment Boob belly 1.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 26, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I got him for you HD.
> 
> Very nice/hot pics.




*thanks BLUEYED, how hot is the progression OMG, :smitten::smitten::smitten: full out COUGAR MODE, game on, but he's a serious *YOUNG'N* and i have already begged for face pics and been turned down *


----------



## flippedover (Feb 26, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Hey girls! I have another pic for you. I am really getting into this gaining thing, the more I try it. I find it kind of arousing actually... I know, its weird.
> 
> And as for face shots... well... I'm not THAT confident yet.
> 
> -Ty



Once again, absolutely gorgeous. The transition's particularly what makes it so hot. Gluttony/over-indulgence is such a turn on- especially when it produces such spectacular results! Lookin' good. :smitten:


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks BLUEYED, how hot is the progression OMG, :smitten::smitten::smitten: full out COUGAR MODE, game on, but he's a serious *YOUNG'N* and i have already begged for face pics and been turned down *



Yikes, like my secret's out. Yeah, I am 21. Looks like I've got an admirer to worry about.



flippedover said:


> Once again, absolutely gorgeous. The transition's particularly what makes it so hot. Gluttony/over-indulgence is such a turn on- especially when it produces such spectacular results! Lookin' good. :smitten:



I am glad you like it! And since you all seem to like the stuffed pic, I have another one for you. I ate so much tonight! I can't believe I was able to finish it all. Enjoy!

-Ty

Whoa, I am really getting big.... 

View attachment Big boobs and Belly 7.jpg


----------



## flippedover (Feb 27, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Yikes, like my secret's out. Yeah, I am 21. Looks like I've got an admirer to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What have you been doing to gain so quickly and so spectacularly? Another great picture...BUT, I'm officially going to have to join the petition for a face pic. Pretty please with chocolate sprinkles on top? :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what a weight gain....great picures!

Do you know roughly how much you weighed in the first pic, how much you have gained and how much you weigh now?

Just curious...:batting:

Bella xXx


----------



## Miss (Feb 27, 2008)

I feel like I'm coming in a bit late, but you are rather yummy, sir


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 29, 2008)

flippedover said:


> What have you been doing to gain so quickly and so spectacularly? Another great picture...BUT, I'm officially going to have to join the petition for a face pic. Pretty please with chocolate sprinkles on top? :smitten::smitten:



What have I been doing? Well, I'm somewhat of a nervous eater, but 60 pounds is a bit much for that alone. I just am addicted to food, but I was really active so ti neevr caught up to me. Then I moved and its too cold for sports, so I just sort of sit around, but still eating like I did before. However, recently I have actually been eating to try to gain, just for expirimentation purposes.

And as for a face pic.... well, only if you're all good girls.:batting:



Lady Bella UK said:


> Wow, what a weight gain....great picures!
> 
> Do you know roughly how much you weighed in the first pic, how much you have gained and how much you weigh now?
> 
> ...



I was about 160 in the first pic, about 220 in the last one. As of today I am 227. 230 is coming up soon!

-Ty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> And as for a face pic.... well, only if you're all good girls.:batting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
(((TY))) I AM A VERY VERY VERY GOOD GIRL*,,,


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 2, 2008)

A request from HD, pics in outgrown clothes. Enjoy ladies!

-Ty 

View attachment Tight clothes.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

*awwwwwww I feel so special.......thanks ((TY)))) now that is smoking and i appreciate a boy following such good directions hehehe, and I am quite sure others might tend to agree here* :smitten:


----------



## cammy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! Great shot - how long ago did that shirt fit you?


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwwwwww I feel so special.......thanks ((TY)))) now that is smoking and i appreciate a boy following such good directions hehehe, and I am quite sure others might tend to agree here* :smitten:



Make sure everyone thanks HD for the request!



cammy said:


> Wow! Great shot - how long ago did that shirt fit you?



This shirt fit me a little less than a year ago, probably around the time of the first picture I posted. I was very skinny, and the shirt fit me very well.

Not so much the case anymore.

So ladies, do we have any other requests?

-Ty


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I have been soooooo sick lately. I haven't eaten a thing in like a week. I have lost a bit of weight, especially in the belly region. Hence the lack of new pictures.

But hopefully I will be recovering soon, and be back to my fat and happy self soon!

Here's a picture of myself from before I got sick, to hold you ravenous ladies over. Just for those wondering, I was SO close to 230lbs (I think I may have been there), which brings me to an overall gain of 70 lbs so far! Hurray!

You know what I noticed? My nipples are fat. Like, they just seem puffy, and they kind of smoosh in now. Weird. 

New territory being covered here for me.

-Ty 

View attachment Swollen Belly 4.jpg


----------



## Baigley (Mar 11, 2008)

*joins the petition for a face shot*

You are........ *can't pick a word out of hundreds and settles for a smiley* :wubu::smitten::eat2: 
*okay, several smilies*


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Baigley! I took some new pictures today, to celebrate that I am feeling a bit better. I have some more really tight clothes shots, and maybe... just maybe... a face pic.

Ooh, the suspense is killing me!

-Ty


----------



## flippedover (Mar 13, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Thanks Baigley! I took some new pictures today, to celebrate that I am feeling a bit better. I have some more really tight clothes shots, and maybe... just maybe... a face pic.
> 
> Ooh, the suspense is killing me!
> 
> -Ty



Glad to know you're feeling better. Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey girlies!

I am feeling much better and am eating my way back toward 230. I went from 228 to 219 while I was sick, so I've got some work to do:eat1:

Anyway, here are a couple new pics, expirimenting with different shots. I hope you enjoy watching me get fat as much as I enjoy getting fat!

-Ty 

View attachment Swollen Belly 5.jpg


View attachment Under Belly 1.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 16, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> I am feeling much better and am eating my way back toward 230. I went from 228 to 219 while I was sick, so I've got some work to do:eat1:
> 
> ...



*LOVE THE ANGLE OF #2........wow!!!!!!!! thanks darling MEOWWWWWWWWw*


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LOVE THE ANGLE OF #2........wow!!!!!!!! thanks darling MEOWWWWWWWWw*



Thanks HD! I am glad you like it!

-Ty


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Mar 19, 2008)

Your bely is sooooo cute, please show us your face


----------



## Eroica86 (Mar 22, 2008)

Long curly hair and a body like that ? 
*also joins petition for face shot*


----------



## cammy (Mar 23, 2008)

Great shot - reminds me of Michelangelo's "David."


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 28, 2008)

Ladies, I have an announcement.

If you wish, you may PM me for a face pic.

That is all.

-Ty


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 1, 2008)

I have some very good news to announce!

As of today I am 231. I made my 230 goal! Yay!

And to commemorate, a new progression shot, since those seem to be so popular around here.

Enjoy ladies! I know I did!

First pic is at about 200, the second one at about 215, and the third at my current weight of 231. Can you notice a difference?

I think I'm getting bigger.

-Ty 

View attachment Progression 7,8,9 230.jpg


----------



## snowyskies (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats on reaching your goal, ty! and more importantly thanks for sharing the results with us lucky ladies. i know i'm definately enjoying the pictures, cutie.


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 3, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> congrats on reaching your goal, ty! and more importantly thanks for sharing the results with us lucky ladies. i know i'm definately enjoying the pictures, cutie.



Thanks snowy! Onwards to the next goal!

-Ty


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey all! Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, I have been really busy with school and stuff. But don't worry, I haven't been too busy to eat!:eat1:

Since the tight clothes thing was so popular last time, I thought I'd do another one. This best is on its loosest setting, and look how small it around me! I wore this belt when I was about 180, and i had to wear it pretty tight. I could barely fit it around my bulging belly!

Hope you enjoy! Anyone wanna know my current weight?

-Ty 

View attachment Belt.jpg


----------



## Tychondarova (May 4, 2008)

Well it has been TOO long since I've posted new pics. But don't worry, all this time has been put to good use imbidding delicious food.

As you can see, I think I'm getting a little chubby.

My current weight is 242. My current goal is 260, for 100 pounds gained since I started at 160.

The first is a before and after, the first one taken before an epic meal at Claim Jumper, and the second one after the feast. Can you see a change?

The bottom one is my showing off my new pants. They seem a little small already....

And now, pictures! Enjoy ladies (and gentlemen)!

-Ty:wubu: 

View attachment 240 before and after.jpg


View attachment 242.jpg


----------



## babette (Jul 9, 2008)

you have really amazing body
noting to be ashamed of, just proud
:wubu:


----------



## Eroica86 (Aug 21, 2008)

uhh.. yeah, he's pretty amazing... 
tapped that this last weekend... :wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## mrfantasy90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


> uhh.. yeah, he's pretty amazing...
> tapped that this last weekend... :wubu:




Well...*wipes sweat.....alrighty then...


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 22, 2008)

Best update ever.


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 22, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> A request from HD, pics in outgrown clothes. Enjoy ladies!
> 
> -Ty



you notice how the hair on the lower belly trails up and disappears? it is interesting I must say....


:bow:


----------



## chunkywannabe (Sep 26, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> I am feeling much better and am eating my way back toward 230. I went from 228 to 219 while I was sick, so I've got some work to do:eat1:
> 
> ...



Okay...I am brand new to this site...just found the courage to upload some of my own pictures after looking at all of yours...You are AMAZING. I love love love your belly. 

first...it is so cool to hear you admit that you find the gaining arousing...no its not weird...it just can't be wrong if it feels so right!  I get that tingly feeling playing with my own roundness... its all good.

Seriously...you have done an awesome job of documenting your growth...I am so excited for you and would love to see more! the angle on this post is awesome...more please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babette (Sep 26, 2008)

ummm... i'm blushing righht now, but that's just the most beautiful belly i've seen.


----------

